# Emerald Coast



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Say a prayer for the captains, and crew in this one... It's gonna be a ball bustin two days of hell... Good luck captains:thumbsup:


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

38 boats, somewhat contentious call, ruff conditions.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> 38 boats, somewhat contentious call, ruff conditions.


Bad call, low numbers too..


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

The EC and the Biloxi tournaments were my favorite when I could fish... It's a shame the weather is gonna suck for these guys...


----------



## Jadedlady (Oct 5, 2007)

Fishing is suppose to be fun! By the time they fix everything they break they won't win any money!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Trolling downsea today at the nipple


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Screw that sh#t Craig! Not for 38 boats. Unless there was some serious money put into the Calcutta, I'm just not sure it could be worth it. Especially the week to recover afterward.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.wjhg.com/home/headlines/Blue_Marlin_Caught_at_10th_Annual_ECBC_160068185.html

Done Deal greased a biggun'


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> Trolling downsea today at the nipple


wow


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

560k or so,Done Deal unreal season this will put a fork in the triple crown!


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Xiphius said:


> Trolling downsea today at the nipple


What boat is that. Looks like the you never know


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well that looks stupid...


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

here is the blue boated by Done Deal, this fish could go 900# plus Biloxi #568, and MBGFC Memorial Day 4 blues released, this team is dominating the 2012 northern gulf season


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

theyre killin it! Hell of a season


----------

